# Crescent Moon kennel



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone know weather Crescent Moon kennel is still operating, info would be appreciated.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

i just did a quick search and found a kennel with the same name breeding goldindoodles im appaled at this retrivers and minture poodles to make a dog seriously some people are ridicouls on the said site she states she has a degree in genetics so dosent consider herself a backyard breeder so i decided to see how many dogs they have older ones 2 a female golden and a male min poodle sounds backyard if you ask me, i am sick and tired of these dang designer dogs its soo dumb leave those breeds alone keep them true to their breed for goodness sakes and again im not sure if you are referring to this paticular kennell being this is a pitbull site but i had to rant a little (and the stress ball goes pop!!!)
sorry to jack your thread also


----------



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

Also saw it , but its a pitbull kennel I'm looking for , they had some affiliation with Klassik K 9 kennel


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

nah i havent been able to find anything on them maby later in the day when some of the others get on they will be able to help you best of luck to you tho


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The only Crescent Moon Kennel i know of was a blue back yard breeder that i believe went under.. Have no idea who they were affiliated with or not.. Does that sound like what you were looking for?

If so they went under i believe two years ago due to poor breeding practices and many of their pups ended up with a great deal of genetic issues.


----------



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

Nope not them either , no blue dogs in our line


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Joeye.Madox said:


> Nope not them either , no blue dogs in our line


It might help if you could give us some dog names under that kennel to better find them. Also are they in the United States or else where?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

All the cresent moon strain I've seen any thing of are blue or RE dogs.

Indian Moon is a Tonka/Tombstone/Bolio dog and strain down from him.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Joeye.Madox said:


> Nope not them either , no blue dogs in our line


you say our line as if in you so im confused please clear this up.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> All the cresent moon strain I've seen any thing of are blue or RE dogs.
> 
> Indian Moon is a Tonka/Tombstone/Bolio dog and strain down from him.


Yeah i haven't even seen a handful but the ones i have seen under CM has been blue and bullies unless we are talking about someone outside the US than the possibilities are endless.

Either way..


----------



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry guys , I'll clarify . I have a male (The one in my avatar) ADBA registered , his sire was bred out of an import female(we are in south africa) , Crescent Moon's 'Chaos' , she is out of M&M's ch. 'Just Jake ' and M&M's 'Molly Mae' ,and they in turn come from klassik k9 kennels, we were told that they are Colby bred dogs , i can't find peds online related to them and i would like to verify this!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

K9 Klassics has thrown everything into one pot... You might be better off just inquiring them about the stud and dam. There are M&M game dogs and there are M&M blue dogs and or bullies. I see everything from Loposay to Larsaan at K9 Klassic.

JFYI ( there are dogs with colby blood that have red noses BUT pure colby dogs havent had red noses in a LOOOOOOOONG time)
..hmm.. Do you have a pedigree ??


----------



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

On our 6 gen ped it ends with two m&m dogs, he is mostly carver/spike from our 'local' lines, and he was the unique pup in his litter!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you see Jughead or Bambi ?? I was thinking that Jughead may have went by the call name Jack.. perhaps.. 
IF you have a 6 gen.. tell us the Grand sires top and bottom and Grand Dams top and bottom.. this would be the parents of your dogs parents top and bottom.

its still hit and miss until you can provide such grands so that it will be easier to lock down the herritage and the dog.

If its anything near this dog Jughead .. then there isn't any Colby per say even though it all kinda starts that way in the building blocks of Tudors and Heinzel (game colby and lightner dogs), THE make up of Jughead and your last post Carver/Spike.. well thats Tudors/Boudreaux/Carver dogs heavy on the Bullyson.


----------



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

Found some old info i had today , M&M's ch. Just jake is out of Torando's gr.ch Butcher boy and Klassic K9 gr.ch Teia , and the female m&m's Molly Mae is out of Klassic k9's gr.ch Saltydog and Vickie's gr.ch Klassic Heidie , All of this is about 7 - 8 generation to my dog .

His more local side is out of Carver's Stompanato (bullyson/eli if i'm not mistaken) and garner's Spike (but that's probably 9 - 10 generation), so as far as him having some Colby , its probably just as much as any line out there today!


----------



## Backwoods Kennels (Aug 18, 2014)

Cresent moon wasn't the kennel name its actually a razor edge dog i have him a cple times in my dogs 7gen ped although he is RE he was from a time when Re were cosidered apbts before the american bully fad came around and any dog decended from razors edge blue cresent moon dog will throw a blue pup eventually although most "gamedog breeders" frown on blue dogs the blue gene has and always will b apart of apbts.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Backwoods Kennels said:


> Cresent moon wasn't the kennel name its actually a razor edge dog i have him a cple times in my dogs 7gen ped although he is RE he was from a time when Re were cosidered apbts before the american bully fad came around and any dog decended from razors edge blue cresent moon dog will throw a blue pup eventually although most "gamedog breeders" frown on blue dogs the blue gene has and always will b apart of apbts.


This thread is about three years old. I also removed your email from your post, you should be more careful about providing your personal contact info on the internet.


----------

